

Steve Jobs tells annoying college student, "Please leave us alone." - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/steve-jobs-tells-annoying-college-student-please-leave-us-alone/

======
dnautics
Suddenly I have sympathy for the college student, where otherwise I would not.
The customer is almost always right.

~~~
nkurz
That's funny. I suddenly had greater admiration for Steve Jobs, which is
pretty rare for me, as I generally dislike Apple's products and branding. I
appreciate that he stuck to his guns while still responding civilly.

